

35 new WebOS job openings posted by Palm in the last 3 days - jfischer
http://jobsearch.monster.com/search/palm_6?q=webos&tm=3&where=sunnyvale__2C-ca&rad=20&sort=rv.di.dt

======
jfischer
Palm has created many new job postings on monster.com since HP announced they
where getting out of the tablet and phone business. Product managers, product
engineers, software engineers, etc. Why?

------
rbanffy
The message HP is passing is _very_ confusing.

~~~
zmonkeyz
I don't know what is so confusing. They want to shut down hardware production
but still keep WebOS as a platform. Now what hardware will it run on? I don't
know. I'm going to assume they want to license it.

~~~
rbanffy
It's just a bit pointless to write software for non-existent hardware. Until
they announce a licensee who will manufacture something for the software to
run on, no new WebOS device is being made and your market is the 1 million
current users of tablets plus the couple million phone users.

Not very bad, but not very attractive from a financial point-of-view either.

------
teyc
Perhaps they are pivoting their business model? Get out of hardware and into
selling OS and software like Microsoft.

------
dpio
Geez, I hope this isn't due to some crazy mass resignations.

